# [PCBSD] Sony Vaio VGN  NW21SF - networking problem



## grrr (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, i have bought sony vaio everything works except networking  

intel 5100 AGN 
marvel yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 

FreeBSD - 8.0 from PCBSD latest release


----------



## lme@ (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm, if_msk(4) supports
    Â·   Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet
    Â·   Marvell Yukon 88E8058 Gigabit Ethernet

Your 57 is missing... Perhaps it just needs to be added to the driver?


----------



## saphire (Mar 18, 2010)

o, please refer http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12135

I meet the same problem with you.
How ever, if you can tar cvf /usr/src from the other pc which has cvsup stable-files.
I believer Intel wifi 5100 and 5300 can be support in FBSD8-stable.


----------

